# Gerald Wallace



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I think this kid is gonna turn out to be something special and I was very mad when Rich Andelman dedided not to pick him to play more minutes with Shaq Diesel and got Lawrence Funderburke to play. G-Wallace played one game and in that game I think he did get some points and packed Shaquille.

I am looking forward to seing him develop into an All-Star player; mark my words on that one.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, Wallace is a SF so he would have absolutely NO success against Shaq. His block came off of his help defense, he wasn't defending Shaq man-to-man.

I do agree with you, however, that Wallace is going to be something VERY special in the not so distant future. The Kings are going to have even more depth and a killer rotation.

It should be fun to watch....


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Come on, blocking Shaq as a rookie is no little thing, I give him major props for doing that and I hope he comes back to the dunk contest because he got robbed too whiile Jason Richardson got too many dunk opportunities when he messed up. :upset: 

In the distant future, I see him turning into a mini-stud just like Peja Stojayokovic slowly did it. I don't like Hedo Turkuglu that much so I'd love to see him get more minutes then Hedo. I don't know why I don't like Turkuglu, so don't ask.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I do give props to Gerald for blocking Shaq, all I'm saying is that he would have ZERO chance of defending Shaq man-to-man......


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Offcourse he has no chance because no player in the world can guard Shaq man to man, obviously. He's unstopable even when he's not 100% healthy, hands down.

Gerald Wallace will be the next superstar in Sac-town in no time, he kinda reminds me of C-Webb because of his shot. But he's a SF, surprisingly because he is pretty tall.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

If you want to see HOW good he is, check this video of him by HoopsTV.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow, nice video, Bender, thanks! :yes:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Patrick</b>!
> Come on, blocking Shaq as a rookie is no little thing, I give him major props for doing that and I hope he comes back to the dunk contest because he got robbed too whiile Jason Richardson got too many dunk opportunities when he messed up. :upset:
> 
> In the distant future, I see him turning into a mini-stud just like Peja Stojayokovic slowly did it. I don't like Hedo Turkuglu that much so I'd love to see him get more minutes then Hedo. I don't know why I don't like Turkuglu, so don't ask.


Austin Croshere blocked Shaq twice when he was playing for the college squad playing against dream team ?? few years back. It doesn't mean anything special if you blocked Shaq's shot...

Wallace does have tons of potentials but he better show it in the upcoming training camp else he'd get burried on the bench due to the depth upfront. Peja, Turg, Christie all will get the nods over him so I don't see him playing lots of minutes.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Wow, nice video, Bender, thanks! :yes:


:angel:

You should also read the HoopsTV article about Gerald: "Southern Raptor" by Omari Salisbury


----------

